# Mirrored Virtual Cam



## Quizzy (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,

my problem is, that the virtual cam has two places to be launched.
One is working correctly and the other is mirroring the image.

a) Pressing the button `Virtual Cam start`. This one is located in the controls panel.
When launching the Virtual Cam that way, I get a mirrored imaged inside MS Teams.

b) Menu-Tools -> Virtual Cam
A window opens and I can start a virtual cam with the option to `horizontal flip` the image.
Using these setting all is fine once I press launch

In MS Teams I get two virtual cams. One is OBS-Camera (b) and the other is OBS Virtual Camera (a).
As it is way easier to launch a) I would like to know if I can configure that one?

Cheers


----------



## roughnecks (Mar 12, 2021)

Not sure if it's the same for you but I had SLOBS and OBS with their virtual cameras enabled and "OBS-Camera" was SLOBS's, while OBS Virtual Camera is actually OBS's. Now I removed the Virtual Camera from SLOBS settings and also uninstalled SLOBS and only  OBS Virtual Camera is left.


----------



## Quizzy (Mar 12, 2021)

@roughnecks I uninstalled the plugin from here ( Releases · Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam · GitHub )
Now I only have OBS's virtual Camera. And that one does not work correctly.

So - I need to flip OBS's virtual Camera.


----------



## R1CH (Mar 12, 2021)

OBS-Camera is from the 3rd party plugin, OBS Virtual Camera is the built in one. The flip option in the 3rd party plugin is misleading, this will flip the preview so it looks correct for you, but all the recipients will see it flipped. Video apps like Zoom, Teams, etc automatically flip the preview *for you only*, so it looks like you expect to see if you would look at yourself in a mirror.


----------



## roughnecks (Mar 12, 2021)

You can flip the source (right click on it).


----------



## Quizzy (Mar 12, 2021)

@R1CH Wow. In the meeting today I did not dare to come up with a broken layout, therefore I did not test it to the end.

Thanks a lot. It works 100% correctly. Thanks

@roughnecks Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Quizzy (Mar 12, 2021)

@R1CH Can I mark the thread as answered?


----------



## frommars (Jun 21, 2021)

This also happen in Discord Camera sharing ?


----------



## ZeroLabs (Jan 3, 2022)

That is correct. Discord also mirrors the preview. It threw me for a loop too, until I found this thread. Thought the virtual cam was flipping it but it works normally. Great to have such a supportive community!


----------



## croshant (Sep 18, 2022)

i know this forum is a year old, but can anyone help me how to open the virtual camera settings? i need to mirror it but i dont know how.


----------



## Suslik V (Sep 18, 2022)

@croshant in v.28 of OBS the virtual camera settings is opened via the button that lies next to the _Start Virtual Camera_ button in the _Controls_ dock pane. There you can specify the scene source for the virtual camera feed. By adding the special _Scene_ source (that points to the desirable scene) you can apply custom transform to this scene source of OBS. Thus, you will have casual scene and flipped scene (on your wish) in one Scene Collection (no need to flip each source in the scene manually).


----------



## OsbidiGosbi (Nov 7, 2022)

In case someone is still using OBS version 27 and using StreamFX.
You can also right click on a Scene and 

add a 3D Transform filter
change Camera/Mode to either Orthographic or Perspective
change Yaw (Y) value to 180.00° Deg
This will Mirror every source in your scene, so you won't have to do it manually for each.


----------

